# '70's Fender Bassman 50?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these amps? It looks like I may be able to get one kinda cheap. 

He's not 100% sure the year, but they made the Bassman 50 between '72-76. For some reason it's a Silverface with blonde tolex...Is this normal? I'm thinking a previous owner refinished it.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are pretty good amps and with a few tweaks they can be fantastic amps. I've owned a couple and worked on quite a few of them. The blonde tolex isn't original. The nice thing about those amps is they make a great amp the way they are, or they make a fantastic platform for some pretty cool mods.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome, I think I'm gonna get it tomorrow!


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

There's some interesting Bassman info here:

http://www.tone-lizard.com/Bassman_Modifications.htm

Peter


----------

